# Amelia has now found a new favorite hobby...



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I always have Amelia perched on my chest when I'm watching TV. 
There was a rather good game (or, it was for a while) on today, and I got a little into it, raising my voice a bit higher than I normally would if it was any other normal day.
What does she do?
She sticks her whole head in my mouth. 
Her entire face.
I move her, put her back to her rightful spot, and finish the period. When the game gets redonk again in the third period, I start yelling at the TV... and you guessed it, she stick her face in my mouth.
Alright, Amelia. You win this time.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

That is so cute! :lol:


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha! That would have been hysterical to see!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aw she was just telling you that you were hurting her ears and to quit screaming  that's actually quite genius, she's a very smart little girl


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

That's so cute! (Though I'm sure could have become painful for you pretty quickly!)
"Well, this seems to be where that noise is coming from. I'll stick my face inside to investigate and make it be quiet!" :lol:


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

haha you should try this again and get it on video it'd be hilarious to see silly little girl :lol:


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

*shivers* All I can picture is her running in to hide and getting stuck in your throat. What would a hedgie in your throat sound like.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This almost made me spit pizza out on my laptop. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: All I could think of was your breath. I mean....was it really good & she wanted some, or was it really bad & she wanted some. :lol: :lol:


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I laughed out loud. That is hilarious! You should definitely try to get a video of it!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

All I can see is Kelsey trying to clean pizza out of her keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!! Ewwwwwwwwwww Haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Next Flyers game, I promise. 
This was also after her bath, so she may have been trying to suffocate me to stop the baths...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Christemo said:


> Next Flyers game, I promise.
> This was also after her bath, so she may have been trying to suffocate me to stop the baths...


 :lol: :lol: That made me laugh harder than the original post!

Amelia is such a turd


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

ahaha hudini dose the same thing when he is hungry.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> Christemo said:
> 
> 
> > Next Flyers game, I promise.
> ...


Her nickname isn't Turdmuffin for nothin'!


----------



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

OMG! That is hilarious!! Spike tries to stick his face/snout in my mouth when I'm eating mints or chewing gum! He LOVES the smell of mint! If I have lifesavers in the pocket of my 
sweatshirt (i'm addicted to wintergreen lifesavers - haha) he runs to that pocket and chews and chews on the outer fabric trying to get to them! It's hilarious. I have wondered about giving him mint leaves - does anyone know if they can eat mint??


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I would not feed them any kind of herb.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Christemo said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > Christemo said:
> ...


  What a coincidence! I call Mildred my turdbucket.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

KatelynAlysa said:


> I laughed out loud. That is hilarious! You should definitely try to get a video of it!


This would be pretty good, I can only imagine that if I laughed with only reading it, watching it will be ten times better


----------

